# Farts can potentially help cure heart disease and diabetes



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

If you're driving on a long journey with someone and they let one off and then very quietly lock the windows so you can't breathe, they're actually being really sound towards you. They are not, for example, being the biggest s***heads in the world for making you smell their stank. That's merely a by-product of them helping you with science.

http://entertainment.ie/wtf/Farts-can-potentially-help-cure-heart-disease-and-diabetes/272463.htm


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2014)

Northerner said:


> If you're driving on a long journey with someone and they let one off and then very quietly lock the windows so you can't breathe, they're actually being really sound towards you. They are not, for example, being the biggest s***heads in the world for making you smell their stank. That's merely a by-product of them helping you with science.
> 
> http://entertainment.ie/wtf/Farts-can-potentially-help-cure-heart-disease-and-diabetes/272463.htm



ROFL Alan you must really struggle to read some of these stories then put them on the forum at times


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2014)

SO ITS ok for me to fart in the taxi now its all in the name of science is it?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Jul 13, 2014)

I always said it was best to share


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm guessing this is how metformin actually works


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2014)

if theres wind about let it out


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2014)

Baked beans warm your heart,
Baked beans make you fart,
The more you fart, the better you feel,
So eat baked beans with every meal.



We weren't allowed to say 'fart' when we were kids, we had to say 'poop' or 'trump'


----------



## trophywench (Jul 13, 2014)

'Pass wind' in our house LOL

I'm not showing my husband - who once cleared a packed chipshop in Bowness on Windermere just after chucking out time by sharing with everyone else.  Mind you, we did get served ever so quick after that   .... 'No no, serve him mate, for God's sake!' was the response from those in front of us - those behind us went straight back outside the door again!


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 13, 2014)

My husband once went to bed early in protest at one of mine 

And daughter seems to be learning the art rather well too


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 13, 2014)

Beans Beans the musical fruit
The more you eat, the more you toot!

"quote from the Gunslinger" by Stephen King


----------



## trophywench (Jul 14, 2014)

Where e'er you be, let your wind go free.
In church or chapel - let it rattle !


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 14, 2014)

A botty burp if you don't mind, and when I was a kid it was "up the stairs to Trumpton" no bottom burps in public areas


----------

